# Valhalla delay or Echoboy



## axb312 (Nov 27, 2019)

Which do you think is better and why?


----------



## Studio E (Nov 27, 2019)

Echoboy is great. That said, ever since I started using "ColourCopy" by U-he, I stopped using all other delays. It is super flexible and really gorgeous.


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 27, 2019)

Both.


----------



## Damarus (Nov 27, 2019)

Valhalla sounds so good, and so easy to use with new Ducking modes just added. Hardly touch anything else after getting it.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 27, 2019)

Both are great. I prefer Valhalla. Even at the same price. I'd take Echoboy over it for $29.


----------



## ryst (Nov 27, 2019)

_"Valhalla delay or Echoboy?"_

*YES.*


----------



## kimgaboury (Nov 27, 2019)

My advice: go with the one you find prettiest to look at, get to know it like the back of your hand, make music and don't look back!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 27, 2019)

You can't make a bad choice here, I prefer EchoBoy for all the flexibility, but Valhalla sounds awesome too, and is a lot less work<G>!

You can't go wrong.


----------



## clisma (Nov 27, 2019)

I'd start with Valhalla. It's an incredible piece of work. The breadth of possibilities is nearly endless. Sure, I recon Echo Boy might do the vintage sound a bit better, but Valhalla ain't no slouch and the additional modes are a creative playground, often changing your initial idea of what the sound ought to be. Nearly every time I open it, it gives me what I need, or didn't know I needed. Definitely a good start.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 27, 2019)

clisma said:


> I'd start with Valhalla. It's an incredible piece of work. The breadth of possibilities is nearly endless. Sure, I recon Echo Boy might do the vintage sound a bit better, but Valhalla ain't no slouch and the additional modes are a creative playground, often changing your initial idea of what the sound ought to be. Nearly every time I open it, it gives me what I need, or didn't know I needed. Definitely a good start.



I don't know... just because Echo Boy LOOKS vintage doesn't make it sound more so


----------



## clisma (Nov 27, 2019)

That’s funny. No, I actually like it for that vintage sound, though I might like the junior version even better.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 27, 2019)

Lotsa respect for Valhalla and their value for cost ! Have some of their Verbs.
OTH my current Soundtoys libs trade-up get me ST5 for $100.
Gonna spend an xtra 50 samolians (more than Valh Delay) to get nice list of major ST(s) including Echo Boy.


----------

